# Help, first time goat owner, Goat labor imminent??



## bethh (Jun 12, 2020)

Day 145 is today for Dixie, a Nigerian Dwarf.  She is a first freshener.  Last weekend she looked like she had discharge.   I’m a newbie so I’m not sure about her ligaments.  I felt her then tipsy and can definitely feel a difference.  Here are a few pics.  Please advise me on what you think.  









she was being less than cooperative. She didn’t want her picture taken. Every time is move around to her backside, she’d move. 
I want to be there when they are born.  We have a family commitment for a few hours tomorrow evening.  I’m seriously hoping she goes before then.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## bethh (Jun 12, 2020)

Most recent pic



Sorry for the graphic image.   I can’t feel any ligaments. If anyone has done this before and you’re awake, are we close or will it be awhile?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm barely awake, lol.  It's kind of hard to tell from the pic, but is that a white-ish thick discharge or a sort of clear (or maybe amber tinted) slime?  If it's a thick white discharge it could just be that she's losing her mucous plug.  Does can lose their mucous plug a month ahead of time or 5 minutes ahead of time.  If it's a clear-ish (or amber) oozy discharge that could indicate the start of labor, especially if you can't feel ligaments.  If it's really oozy sometimes it will be long, stretching to the ground.  How is her udder?  Most does will have a huge increase in udder size and fullness within 12 - 24 hours before birth.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, we’ve been checking the monitor about every 45 minutes.   This last time it appeared that she was pushing.  Maybe, she was just practicing.  We got out here and she doesn’t seem to be actively pushing.   Last week, she had what seemed to be thin clear discharge.  At our bedtime, it was very thick, whitish discharge.   Now it is hard to tell because it has bedding in it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2020)

........???   Any news ....


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 13, 2020)

We love baby picture😉


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

I wish I had some to post She is lying down now with her head in the wall.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

She is super attentive to her sister.  Nuzzling her, smelling her.  It’s so sweet.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 13, 2020)

She go adventually lol they like to torture you first. Lol mine did that for weeks the brats.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, to kill time,
1. when and what time do you think she will deliver?
2. How many bucks and doelings?
3. Will we have another sleepless night?
Guess correctly and you will know you gave me something else to focus on.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> ........???   Any news ....


I wish.  See below.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2020)

bethh said:


> I wish.  See below.




She will drive you crazy, go start a project ...and when you are just about in the middle of it she will kid.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2020)

Hoped to find baby pics here, lol.  Aren't you going out this evening?  She'll probably deliver while you're not looking.  Silly goats!


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hoped to find baby pics here, lol.  Aren't you going out this evening?  She'll probably deliver while you're not looking.  Silly goats!


You should look now.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

How long will the afterbirth hang?   It’s been 40 minutes.  No more contractions yet. @frustratedearthmother @B&B Happy goats @Baymule


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2020)

bethh said:


> How long will the afterbirth hang?   It’s been 40 minutes.  No more contractions yet. @frustratedearthmother @B&B Happy goats @Baymule


She will pass the afterbirth shortly, congratulations  to you and your new baby


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

Do you think because he’s so big that’s it?   She still looks huge.  Her belly is still hard but she is super chill.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 13, 2020)

bethh said:


> Do you think because he’s so big that’s it?   She still looks huge.  Her belly is still hard but she is super chill.



Probably,...... mine tend to do same


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2020)

Congrats!!   Has he  nursed yet?  Nursing will release hormones that will help her to pass the afterbirth.  (But, just for fun, some does don't want their babies to nurse until they've passed the afterbirth)  You could hand milk her a little bit to speed things along.  

If she only has one kid you could/should milk some colostrum and put it in the freezer in case you ever need it.    If she hasn't passed the afterbirth after about 6 hours I'd be calling the vet for an injection of oxytocin - but I'll betcha she won't need it and that things will go as nature intended!   He's a cutie and we will require more pics!!


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Probably,...... mine tend to do same


Thanks.  Wish she’d go ahead and finish passing the afterbirth.  The flies are getting ridiculous.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats!!   Has he  nursed yet?  Nursing will release hormones that will help her to pass the afterbirth.  (But, just for fun, some does don't want their babies to nurse until they've passed the afterbirth)  You could hand milk her a little bit to speed things along.
> 
> If she only has one kid you could/should milk some colostrum and put it in the freezer in case you ever need it.    If she hasn't passed the afterbirth after about 6 hours I'd be calling the vet for an injection of oxytocin - but I'll betcha she won't need it and that things will go as nature intended!   He's a cutie and we will require more pics!!


It is coming out slowly.   He’s nursed.  I had to help.  Her teats are so big.  TMI, warning, reminded me of when my babies were born.   You recommend if she doesn’t have more to save some of the colostrum?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2020)

bethh said:


> It is coming out slowly. He’s nursed. I had to help. Her teats are so big.


Great news!  Yes, I would go ahead and milk some out of her to freeze.   A lot of single babies will concentrate on one teat - so I'd just milk some out of the other one and freeze it.  

I prefer they nurse both sides to keep the udder even so maybe taking some of out of the other teat will bring the size down to something he can handle.  It takes awhile for some single babies to figure out that there are two faucets, lol.  (some never do...)


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

I will work on that later on.  How long do I have before the colostrum


frustratedearthmother said:


> Great news!  Yes, I would go ahead and milk some out of her to freeze.   A lot of single babies will concentrate on one teat - so I'd just milk some out of the other one and freeze it.
> 
> I prefer they nurse both sides to keep the udder even so maybe taking some of out of the other teat will bring the size down to something he can handle.  It takes awhile for some single babies to figure out that there are two faucets, lol.  (some never do...)


How long before the colostrum is gone?   I had to lay down.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2020)

It's always best to get it sooner than later, but you should be good up to at least 18 - 24 hours - especially if he's only nursed one side.  I always label mine as to when I got it.  Ex:  Fresh colostrum, 12 hour colostrum, 18 hour colostrum, 24 hour colostrum.  I've given orphan newborns 24 hour colostrum from a different doe and had them go on and do well.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> It's always best to get it sooner than later, but you should be good up to at least 18 - 24 hours - especially if he's only nursed one side.  I always label mine as to when I got it.  Ex:  Fresh colostrum, 12 hour colostrum, 18 hour colostrum, 24 hour colostrum.  I've given orphan newborns 24 hour colostrum from a different doe and had them go on and do well.


Thanks!!


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

Few more pics—


----------



## Tatiana Blackburn (Jun 17, 2020)

I’ve had 2 successful kiddings out of both my Nigerian Dwarf


bethh said:


> Day 145 is today for Dixie, a Nigerian Dwarf.  She is a first freshener.  Last weekend she looked like she had discharge.   I’m a newbie so I’m not sure about her ligaments.  I felt her then tipsy and can definitely feel a difference.  Here are a few pics.  Please advise me on what you think.
> 
> View attachment 75059View attachment 75060View attachment 75061
> she was being less than cooperative. She didn’t want her picture taken. Every time is move around to her backside, she’d move.
> I want to be there when they are born.  We have a family commitment for a few hours tomorrow evening.  I’m seriously hoping she goes before then.  What are your thoughts?





bethh said:


> Well, to kill time,
> 1. when and what time do you think she will deliver?
> 2. How many bucks and doelings?
> 3. Will we have another sleepless night?
> Guess correctly and you will know you gave me something else to focus on.





bethh said:


> Well, to kill time,
> 1. when and what time do you think she will deliver?
> 2. How many bucks and doelings?
> 3. Will we have another sleepless night?
> Guess correctly and you will know you gave me something else to focus on.


I’ve had 2 successful kiddings from both my Nigerian Dwarf does. They are really easy kidders so no help should be needed. 1 of my does has only had 1 baby each time. The other had 1 the first time and twins the second time. As for sex it’s up for grabs. My doe that has singles has had a doe both times. The one that had twins this time had a buckling first then one of each this time. All 4 kiddings happened in the morning for me. I give grain daily and when they stopped eating it allThe way gone I knew I had 24 hours or less.


----------

